

Post-Panamax Bulk Carrier Rides Air Bubble Blanket to Reduce Emissions - wiwiw
http://gcaptain.com/post-panamax-bulk-carrier-rides-air-bubble-blanket-to-reduce-emissions/

======
ISL
Wow. A 25% efficiency boost is huge, both for the shipping company and for the
planet.

Wikipedia states that 3-4% of the global carbon footprint is shipping.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_shippi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_shipping)

~~~
zaroth
CO2 is cut by 27% through a combination of systems. I think the MALS (air
bubble) tech on it's own increases fuel efficiency by ~10%, based on the
published papers, and you spend 2% of that gain on actually producing the
bubbles.

Apparently break-even on the upgrade cost is reached within a couple months.
They are also starting to put it in cruise liners [1].

[1] - [http://www.seatrade-insider.com/news/news-headlines/micro-
bu...](http://www.seatrade-insider.com/news/news-headlines/micro-bubble-
system-helps-quantum-to-whopping-20-efficiency-gain-on-
oasis.html?print=1&tmpl=component)

------
hartror
This is great however I cannot help wondering if there will be any unintended
consequences of extensive uptake of this technology. For example could this
increase levels of O2/CO2/N2 dissolved in the worlds oceans upsetting the
balance in an ecosystem? Even with the 20th century's long track record of
unintended consequences this conversation still seems to be a rarity and when
it happens is minimised by stakeholders.

~~~
D_Alex
>will be any unintended consequences of extensive uptake of this technology.
For example could this increase levels of O2/CO2/N2 dissolved in the worlds
oceans...

No. There will be no measurable effect whatsoever. The waves on the ocean's
surface do a fine job of aeration, and cover an area millions of times larger
than the ships' surfaces.

------
quanticle
Interesting. I know Navy vessels do this [1] but in their case, the motivation
is to trap machinery noise and reduce the sonar profile of the vessel.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prairie-
Masker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prairie-Masker)

~~~
zaroth
Articles say an 'unexpected benefit' is reduced prop noise. They did study the
effect of bubbles on prop efficiency and apparently it is minimal, but noise
is reduced significantly.

------
DenisM
See also: Supercavitating Torpedo
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval)

